# Bho



## Grrouch (Jul 15, 2012)

Who loves a good honey? and who cant get throw a day without a good vape hit? NOW WHOS WITH ME? PowerKush BHO


----------



## 420greendream (Jul 15, 2012)

Bho ftw!!!!!


----------



## trazodone (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy crap just had my first BHO rip. MAN WHAT A RIDE!!!!!!!! 8 1/2 HOURS OF PURE WTF.


----------



## Trichyn9ne (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got on the honey oil train a few months ago but now its a daily requirment! Rock on oil heads


----------

